# Gewerbe auf Probe möglich?



## Flat-Food (13. April 2004)

Hallo,

nach über 16 Jahren wurde meine Abteilung in einer großen Firma geschlossen. Sozial wie diese sein möchte wurden alle 150 Betroffenen in eine Personaltransfergesellschaft geschickt. Diese Zeit wird maximal ein Jahr dauern. Da es ja nicht mehr so leicht ist einen neuen Job zu finden denke ich gerade über eine Selbständigkeit im Bereich PC-Service/Dienste nach und würde gerne einen Gewerbeschein beantragen. Jetzt kann es aber sein, dass ich z.B. vier Wochen später ein lukratives Jobangebot bekomme und Gewerbe damit wieder hinfällig wird. Mein Gewerbeschein wäre dann quasi nur zur Überbrückung (Probe).

Nun die Fragen:

1. Bekomme ich so überhaupt einen Gewerbeschein?

2. Wenn ja, was sollte ich als Beschreibung angeben? Irgendwie würde ich ja nur Dienstleistungen technischer Art anbieten. Aber das reicht bestimmt nicht für eine Beschreibung des Tätigkeitsfeldes. Mein Ziel wäre die Kundenbetreuung vor Ort, also PC aufrüsten, warten, reparieren usw. 

3. Was passiert wenn ich gar keine Einnahmen habe? Das Finanzamt nimmt mir das bestimmt übel. Ist ja auch nicht leicht sofort an Kunden zu kommen und gerade am Anfang bedarf es doch der Grundlagenschaffung, also Werbung usw.

4. Brauche ich gar eine bestimmte Ausbildungvoraussetzung (Meisterbrief o.ä.)?

5. Muß ich mich noch woanders anmelden? Ich habe da mal etwas von Zwangsbeiträgen (50,- Euro/Jahr) gelesen. Was ist das dann genau, bzw. wäre ich davon betroffen?

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten im Voraus.

Gruß,
Flat-Food


----------



## layla (13. April 2004)

Also ganz genau kann ichs dir nicht sagen
Bei meinem Freund war es so er hat auch ein Gewerbe beantragt hat nach ca 1 Jahr eine supa Stelle angeboten bekommen. Er hat dem neuen Chef zuerst mal gesagt das er ein Gewerbe hat der hat dann gemeint er könnte es nicht weiterführen (manche erlauben es das man es behält) er hat es dann einfach still gelegt das heißt er kann es jederzeit wieder aufnehmen.
Muss aber nichtmehr dafür zahlen für die Anmeldung.

4, Nein brauchst du nicht, bzw nicht bei Pc das ist in Österreich aufjendenfall ein Freies Gewerbe wo man keine bestimmten abgaben wie zb bei einem Lokal zahlen muss.

Ich würde dir vorschlagen geh mal zur Wirtschaftskammer (weiß nicht obs bei euch auch so heißt) Da gibts für Leute die sich selbständig machen wollen kostenlose Beratung. Der Rechnet einem auch was wan man so ca zahlen muss wieviel man für Werbung, Bürokram braucht und so.


----------



## schamahn (16. April 2004)

*Gewerbe*

folgende Schritte must du machen:

1. Gewerbeamt - Anmeldung für IT Dienstleistung z.B.
    Die Anmeldung kostet 20 EUR - wird meist in Bar verlangt, kannste auch per 
    Rechnung bezahlen wenn du nach Kassenschluß hingehst 

    Nach dem Gewerbeamt kannst du im Rathaus nachfragen.

2. Bank - Geschäftsgiro eröffnen, kostet erstmal nichts, monatlich ca. 4-6 EUR je 
    nach Transaktionsanzahl

3. Monatlich: Du must monatlich eine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung einreichen, 
    wenn du nichts verdienst, dann steht da eben ne Null, kein Problem.
    (Formular kriegst du im Internet auf der Formulardatenbank vom Bund)
    Zwangsmitgliedschaft  - nein, brauchst du nicht, es gibt auch keine Meister-
    Vorschrift im PC Bereich.

   Das wars, ab dann kannst du dich Inhaber nennen.

   Für alle anderen steuerlichen, rechtlichen Fragen etc. für dein Gewerbe 
   (falls du zB. Verträge benötigst etc oder genauer über steuerliche Vergünstigungen bei der Gründung informiert werden willst, nutze eine der vielen Anwalt-Hotlines oder konsultiere einen Steuerberater / Rechtsanwalt)

Mfg

Andreas von Oettingen


----------



## Flat-Food (19. April 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Diese sind sehr hilfreich und haben mir sehr geholfen.
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Woche.

Gruß,
Flat-Food


----------



## knilchios (6. Juni 2004)

Kurz und kanpop gesagt: auf Probe so wie es gemient ist, gibt es nicht wirklich. 
Aber du kannst ein Gewerbe anmelden, zahlst halt für die Anmelung. Du bekommst aber die Anmeldegebühr nicht zurück!


----------

